
Deep State – A slack bot for dystopian and immutable organizations - r1b
https://deepstate.actor/
======
wolfgang42
I participated (mostly lurked) on the -offtopic of a niche IRC channel which
had developed the most fascinating culture I have ever encountered anywhere,
on the Internet or in person. This channel had developed a governance model
based heavily on English Socialism (as seen in Orwell's _1984_ ). Over time, a
hundred-some-odd-section rulebook had been formed, with rules ranging from "no
nick-spam" to "UTF-8 is the one true encoding" to "all rules currently in
effect have always been in effect;" this last in particular resulted in people
suddenly not talking about any past violations of a rule after the rule was
put into place.

A dystopian chatroom is an extraordinarily odd place.

